# Chesapeake Science Point Spring 2013 - April 13, 2013



## MirzaCubing (Dec 23, 2012)

Chesapeake Science Point Spring 2013 will take place on April 13, 2013, in Hanover, Maryland, USA.

Events:

>3x3 - 3 rounds 
>4x4 - 3 rounds 
>5x5 - 1 round
>6x6 - 1 round
>7x7 - 1 round
>Clock - 1 round

Important: 4x4 Round 3 will only happen if there is sufficient time. Competitors are encouraged to help out with both judging and scrambling. It’s not only a fun way to meet more cubers, but also helps in keeping the competition on schedule.

$11 if you pre-register, $16 if you show up on the day of. (payment made at the door)

Organizer: Ishmam Mirza - [email protected]
WCA Delegate: Felix Lee - [email protected]

http://union.cubingusa.com/cspspring2013/index.php

Live results: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=169


----------



## KCuber (Dec 23, 2012)

No way I'm missing this, the events list is so awesome.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Dec 23, 2012)

Where is it located?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Dec 23, 2012)

bgdgyfer said:


> Where is it located?



Hanover, MD


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 23, 2012)

Can we do 2x2 as a side event for the people who don't do 7x7? I'll scramble all of them.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Dec 24, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Can we do 2x2 as a side event for the people who don't do 7x7? I'll scramble all of them.



I'd rather not have it. Sorry


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 24, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> I'd rather not have it. Sorry



Aw 
I was gonna suggest having it in the mens bathroom to keep the big cube vibe going in the main section.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 24, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Aw
> I was gonna suggest having it in the mens bathroom to keep the big cube vibe going in the main section.



But I would have done it! And I can't go into the men's room, I'm a girl!


----------



## jonlin (Dec 24, 2012)

I want2x2
Else I'll stab someone with unwonted venom


----------



## cityzach (Dec 24, 2012)

Those events are SO good. Too bad I can't go :'(


----------



## MirzaCubing (Dec 24, 2012)

jonlin said:


> I want2x2
> Else I'll stab someone with unwonted venom



2x2 is at every competition. Most of the people who compete in it don't practice it in the first place. Sorry it's not at this competition, but you'll have plenty of other chances to compete in it at other competitions 




cityzach said:


> Those events are SO good. Too bad I can't go :'(



Thanks


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 24, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> 2x2 is at every competition. Most of the people who compete in it don't practice it in the first place. Sorry it's not at this competition, but you'll have plenty of other chances to compete in it at other competitions


100 a day since 2011


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dang, a week earlier and I may have been able to make it


----------



## MirzaCubing (Dec 24, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Dang, a week earlier and I may have been able to make it



It was originally April 6, but the YCDTRC comp is on that day, so it was moved to the following weekend. Sorry


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 24, 2012)

I actually don't really like the event list :/ no pyraminx...
I may end up coming if I start to really like 7x7 once I get my shengshou (should be getting it for xmas), but probably not, especially cause it's fairly close to RHW so my parents may not let me anyway.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 24, 2012)

ily for 3rds of 4x4




bluecloe45 said:


> 100 a day since 2011



He said it's not going to be at this competition. What don't you understand about that? It's not up to you so drop it. 

Also, you wouldn't be able to scramble all of them unless you weren't competing in it.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Dec 24, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I actually don't really like the event list :/ no pyraminx...
> I may end up coming if I start to really like 7x7 once I get my shengshou (should be getting it for xmas), but probably not, especially cause it's fairly close to RHW so my parents may not let me anyway.



If Felix is able to organize UMD Open, he'll have both minxes  
Also, the comps are only 2 months apart. Is an 8 week difference that bad?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 24, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> ily for 3rds of 4x4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey no need to get aggressive.
I get it, I'm just pointing out some people do practice 2x2.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 24, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> If Felix is able to organize UMD Open, he'll have both minxes







MirzaCubing said:


> Also, the comps are only 2 months apart. Is an 8 week difference that bad?



for my parents, probably, but you never know.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 24, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Hey no need to get aggressive.
> I get it, I'm just pointing out some people do practice 2x2.



Who's getting aggressive? And I think he got it the first time, lol.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 24, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Who's getting aggressive? And I think he got it the first time, lol.



Not trying to start a fight, because I've seen you and I would end up in a garbage can.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 24, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Not trying to start a fight, because I've seen you and I would end up in a garbage can.



Noooo, I wouldn't do that.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Dec 24, 2012)

no 2x2 or pyraminx  poo haha, o well idk if ill go or not yet :S


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 24, 2012)

If only the three rounds of 4x4 could've been converted to three rounds of 7x7


----------



## Bob (Dec 24, 2012)

Attendance is doubtful for me. I really should stop going to competitions that are far away.


----------



## samchoochiu (Dec 24, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> If only the three rounds of 4x4 could've been converted to three rounds of 7x7



that's crazy


----------



## cparlette (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll be there, it's far enough away that if I actually start practicing I might have some decent times (decent for me, it still won't be very good)


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 18, 2013)

No hype about my comp this time D;

21 days left to register!


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 20, 2013)

I can't make it: I'm helping host a spaghetti dinner/game night for a fundraiser that day...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 22, 2013)

MirzaCubing said:


> No hype about my comp this time D;
> 
> 21 days left to register!



With fewer people, this might mean I could podium for something(I'm still salty about my 2 fourth places at River Hill >__>)


----------



## jonlin (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm going there, that's certain 
A week after YCDTRC too.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 28, 2013)

Raffle Prizes: 

3rd Place Winner (first draw) - 2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Half-Bright MODstickers 
2nd Place Winner (second draw) - ShengShou Wind 3x3
1st Place Winner (final draw) - DaYan VI PanShi

$1 each, or 7 for $5


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 31, 2013)

Tempting. If Mike Kotch goes, I might. I don't see him on the registration list, even though I've seen him post in this thread implying that he's going .


----------



## KCuber (Mar 31, 2013)

jonlin said:


> I'm going there, that's certain
> A week after YCDTRC too.


you still have my 7x7 right? My back-up one probably won't be good enough for the comp.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 4, 2013)

2.25 days left to register

Live Results: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=169


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 7, 2013)

Will anyone be interested in selling/trading:
-Black Dayan Panshi
-Lubix/Traxxas/Any differential lubricant
-Cubesmith Half-Bright w/ Bright blue sticker sets
I have a lot of extra Zhanchi's so i'd be willing to trade or sell those. Mainly i'm just interested in buying the items on this list.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 9, 2013)

Due to the overwhelming amount of emails I've received in the past few days about people forgetting to register, registration has been extended to 3:00 PM April 10, 2013. See you guys there!

Goals:

3x3 - ...
4x4 - sub-44/sub-47
5x5 - sub-1:40/sub-1:50
6x6 - don't fail, sub-3:30
7x7 - sub-5/sub-5:10

*Additional Info:

4x4 cutoff has been changed to 1:20
5x5 cutoff has been changed to 2:15
The top 14 from 4x4 Round 1 will advance to round 2
The top 8 from 4x4 Round 2 will advance to round 3*


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 13, 2013)

Go Als: 

3x3: sub-11 
4x4: sub-1:00
5x5: I don't care 
6x6: sub-3:15
7x7: sub-5:00


----------



## KCuber (Apr 13, 2013)

Goals
3x3: sub-10
4x4: sub-37
5x5: sub 1:25
6x6: sub 2:35
7x7: sub-4:30


----------



## uvafan (Apr 13, 2013)

Goals:
3x3-sub13 avg sub-10 single

Only doing 4x4 besides that and never practice so don't care.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 13, 2013)

If we're only registered for 3x3 do we have to come by 9?


----------



## Skullush (Apr 13, 2013)

3x3 - um
4x4 - round 3
5x5 - sub-1:50
6x6 and 7x7 - idk we'll see what happens


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 13, 2013)

Crap i left my stackmat pro timer there it dosen''t have a name on the back but you'll know it's mine because the record in the 3-3-3 slot is 7.something. 332 i believe. Please let me know if you find it.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 13, 2013)

8.86 3x3 single, and 46.77 4x4 single 
With the DNF that I got in 6x6, I am still the fastest person in the world to have a 7x7 single, and now average, to be faster than their 6x6 time.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 14, 2013)

I failed 4x4 round 2 and round 3 :'(

I'm highly pleased with my 6x6 and 7x7 times, and I'm satisfied with my 5x5 average. DP stuck by I still managed a 48 average in 4x4 round 1, so I'll have to deal with that (until Raleigh >)

Also: Dan Cohen: 7x7 3:11 and 3:26 NAR single/average, and 30.02 4x4 NAR single


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 14, 2013)

cookieyo145 said:


> Crap i left my stackmat pro timer there it dosen''t have a name on the back but you'll know it's mine because the record in the 3-3-3 slot is 7.something. 332 i believe. Please let me know if you find it.


It's a gen 3 timer btw.

Can you gus respond ASAP? My parents are pissed because that is about 30 $ down the drain. I am such an *****.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 14, 2013)

It was good seeing everyone again.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 14, 2013)

cookieyo145 said:


> It's a gen 3 timer btw.
> 
> Can you gus respond ASAP? My parents are pissed because that is about 30 $ down the drain. I am such an *****.



Check your email


----------

